# Heavier kayak rods



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

What type of heavy rod do you guys like to use, and what line do you match it up with?

I have been using a 6' PENN MARINER with 30 lb. test as my ... "trolling/bottom" .... outfit.

The MARINER was pretty cheap when I picked it up a few years ago ($29.00) from K-Mart. Its been abused, surf crashed, and run over by my sweet wife.

I'm looking at replacing it next year. I'm curious to what you guys/girls look for, for a heavy Yak rod.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Allstar Rods Offshore model... they are SWEET rods for the price. Saltwater Sportsman magazine just did a write up on them with nothing but good things to say about them. I use the 'select' and 'coastal' versions, I love 'em for the price... I prefer them over Ticas and Ugly Sticks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I've been pretty happy with my heavier tsunami boat rods. Not top of the line or anything, but they get the job done.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just bought an OM fer heavy bottom and kings.

It's on sale at Bass Pro right now. High-modulus graphite, Fuji Alconites, Fuji grip, ect. 

I got the OM30 MH.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_36740_-151000000_-151000000__Clearance12


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

BPS and OE2 both sell the Shimano Teramar series rods. They are my new favorites. I've got 3 in the HD level and they will all take anything you want on a Yak !!!!! 

I've got a 7' 6" single pc. that took a 46" Redfish this spring at the Fisherman's Island shoals. I fish it with a 30 Grandwave loaded with 20 lb. test suffix mono and I love it. The others are spinning reel rods that unfortunately haven't been tested to their limits yet but I plan on taking care of that this fall/winter season!!!!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey John. PM Railroader he's got some good advice. He's a very heavy yakker. He's actually got a fleet to rival the US Navy! lol JK


----------

